# No sound from intel integrated sound card



## Almanac (Jan 19, 2005)

I am having trouble with my integrated sound card.

The device manager detects the sound card as an unknown "PCI device", and I cant find any drivers for it.

Im not exactly sure what sound card it is, but I think its supposed to be a SoundMax 4XL on an Intel D915GAV motherboard. 

I cant find any Soundmax drivers on Intel's website, so I tried to install the integrated audio driver that they have available, so far these two drivers were installed as audio:

Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio - Realtek 880 (there is an exclamation mark next to this saying that the device could not run)

I found other soundmax drivers (i think) but when I run the install it says that no drivers are installed.

Stupid Intel integrated sound, I would go out to buy a real sound card, but this is a new comp and there is no reason to just leave the problem be.

Please help thanks.

Maybe some useful info:
Intel Pentium 4 2.93GHz, 512MB DDR RAM
Intel D915GAV Motherboard
Windows XP Media Centre 2005
ATI RADEON X300SE PCI Express


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can find them here
http://list.driverguide.com/list/company1356/
they are on your m/b setup disk


----------

